# Z77 mpower + 3770k kein oc per bios möglich



## Soulsnap (10. Juli 2013)

*Z77 mpower + 3770k kein oc per bios möglich*

Hallo, ich habe folgendes heute vormittag bereits im forum erfragt aber keine antworten bekommen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie weiterhelfen.

Und zwar kann ich im BIOS bzw UEFI kein OC vornehmen. Wenn ich auf CPU vcore, Multiplikator oder sonst einen Menüpunkt für OC klicke bekomme ich nicht mal Auswahlmöglichkeiten. es passiert einfach nichts. Wenn ich im Windows das klickbios Programm nutze bekomme ich zwar die Auswahlmöglichkeiten jedoch hängt es sich beim übernehmen der Einstellungen auf. nach beenden des Programms durch den taskmanager und erneutem Start desselben sind die Einstellungen jedoch übernommen. Ebenso im UEFI. Allerdings lässt sich dann nichts mehr auf den Ursprungszustand zurück setzen. Auch ein BIOS reset hilft da nicht. Jetzt Frage ich mich natürlich wo das Problem liegt. BIOS Version ist die v17.6

Ich bin am Ende mit meinem latein


----------



## Accipiper (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Z77 mpower + 3770k kein oc per bios möglich*

Wie wäre es denn erst mal mit BIOS Update?

MSI Deutschland ? Motherboards - Z77 MPOWER


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Z77 mpower + 3770k kein oc per bios möglich*

Es müsste doch auch ohne gehen. kann momentan leider keins machen da mein provider Probleme hat und ich nur mit dem Handy online bin. Erschwerend kommt hinzu das meine USB Sticks alle verliehen sind -.-


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Z77 mpower + 3770k kein oc per bios möglich*

Kann es sein, dass die Funktionen gesperrt sind, weil du den Turbo-Modus deaktiviert hast?


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Z77 mpower + 3770k kein oc per bios möglich*

turbo modus ist aktiviert. ich habe es auch versucht indem ich jeden stromspar modi und auch alle anderen wie den turbo modus usw jeweils deaktiviert und aktiviert habe.


----------



## El_Lute (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Z77 mpower + 3770k kein oc per bios möglich*

Lassen die Optionen sich mit den + oder - Tasten des Ziffernblocks verändern?


----------



## CSOger (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Z77 mpower + 3770k kein oc per bios möglich*

Warum jetzt noch nen Thread?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...wer-kein-oc-per-bios-machbar.html#post5444793


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Z77 mpower + 3770k kein oc per bios möglich*

hi 
Soulsnap 



> das klickbios Programm nutze


 
Meinst du damit das MSI control center ?....oder hat das jetzt einen neuen Namen ?

Egal ...das das installiert ist ist eventuell der grund das du im Bios nichts machen kannst da das tool direkt aufs Bios zugreift und einiges sperrt damit es arbeiten kann


----------

